# What do you do to stay in shape?



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What do you guys do to stay in shape? 
In the past I've done Pilates Mat and Tower work. It puts space back into your spine and helps protect your back. Based on the power house being your Abs, they carry the rest of you. Pretty cool, not at all jerky or hard on your joints. I'm going back to it this month, get ready for the busy season.

------------------
Thank You,
mb


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Weightlifting, aerobics, bellydance, skating and running. I had foot surgery in January, and I'm almost ready to start running again, but we're about to have a crazy season at work, too. I always wanted to try Pilates, but never did.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well as for excercise. I dont do it regularly like I should. Im one of those persons who will start a routine, and be ok doing it for a couple or few weeks. Then I get bored with it and will start something else two weeks later. I guess I need a workout partner to keep me motivated. But I will tell you this: I end up moving around alot on the hot line and sweating throughout the day from the heat in the kitchen. But I hope to find a routine that fits me well maybe riding my bike is better suited for me (instead of using my car to travel short distances).

------------------


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

M Browm - a form of excercize that I've found useful for me is Tai Chi, the slow-moving, full range of motion, "Chinese Ballet." At first it may look like it's "not enough exercize." But, after doing it for almost a year, I can say that it's a great workout for legs, range of motion, breathing, stress management, and balance; all of which are needed. Check it out.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just a guess, but 12oz. curls don't count? Do they?


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

what do i do for exercise? easy, service.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I think only if you are able to squeeze in at least 3 set of 12 repatitions! 

------------------


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Interesting question. At one of my former jobs, we would always discuss our workout of the day.
Now, I do spinning (a high energy group bike class) about 4 times a week, weightlifting, the elliptical machine, sometimes stairmaster. Tried a "boot camp" class--great fun. Used to do a boxing class, but because of wrist problems from cooking, unfortunately, I had to stop. Also did a circuit class (where we did light weights for 2 minutes and then some cardio for 2 minutes). Want to get back into yoga. Very interested in swimming and Pilates.


----------



## unichef (Aug 14, 2000)

I unicycle.

------------------
Mike Bersell, CEC
www.unichef.com


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Hate to admit it, but I have a Slim Fast in the AM, freshfruit or protein bar for lunch and a moderate dinner. For exercise? It's a program called the saute' station.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You know I never had to work out while I was in the kitchen. There was always so much physical labor that I actually kept in great shape!


----------

